# Pamela Anderson in news



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
Just seen on news today that Pamela Anderson might be pregnant at 49. If true great news...


----------



## Berry77 (May 29, 2015)

Pamela Anderson is going to be a mom again at 49!


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

congrats on your bfp!!! best of luck with it all.xx


----------

